# Down the Maine coast with the 35L.



## o hey tyler (May 18, 2012)

In a spur of the moment decision, my friend who is just getting into photography decides that we should take a cruise down the Maine coast in his Audi. Can I complain? Of course not. So, I grabbed the 5D2, and the 35L and decided to limit myself to that for today. Wasn't going for any amazing captures, just a good time. And a good time was had. Got fried haddock sandwiches while we were out, and stopped by a nice public walking path down in an area called Ocean Point (I believe). I really do have a love affair going with this 35L. The color rendition is just so pleasing, and it performs well under many different circumstances, even in direct sunlight.  Here are some of the images I got today. 



























This is Maine, and this is really how people pronounce things. 






Yeah, I'd live here. 






And then I took one back at home with the 85/1.4 just for the shats and gigs. 






It was a good day, and I enjoyed showing my friend the photographic ropes. He has a D3100/Kit lens combo, but I think he got smacked in the face with a photo bug today, and he's all about getting more glass now. I've made another convert, methinks.


----------



## Compaq (May 19, 2012)

The house shot is pretty epic. I also like the fence shot, for some reason 

Looks like a fun day :thumbsup:


----------



## Derrel (May 19, 2012)

Good post Tyler! The Centah of Attention...amusing store name,well worth a snap. I also liked Tony's Pizzeria, and the two portraits of your photo excursion buddy.


----------



## Compaq (May 19, 2012)

Forgot to add: your buddy seems to have nice skin. Does he wet shave?

(jk, no need to answer that  )


----------



## o hey tyler (May 19, 2012)

Compaq said:


> Forgot to add: your buddy seems to have nice skin. Does he wet shave?
> 
> (jk, no need to answer that  )



I think he actually slathers Nair all over his face, and then uses Bengay as aftershave. 


Jay Kay, I have no clue. Haha


----------

